# Abandoned farmhouse, South Wales Oct 09



## Flexible (Oct 28, 2009)

This is the remaining derelict farmhouse of fferm Gelli’r Haidd Isaf, rough translation: Upper Barley farm of Gelli. I have very little information about the place unfortunately, but having spoken to a few people I found out that it was built 150 – 200 years ago and was abandoned in the mid to late 70’s. By random chance, it turns out that a family relative worked on the farm as a boy, in the 1940’s. He said that it was a dairy farm back then selling milk, butter and cheese as well as vegetables. I also speculate that a clue lies in the farm’s name (barley) and the fact that nearby Tonyrefail was a local mill village, where presumably the mill would process the barley and wheat to make bread etc.

Entry looked dangerous, and since this was a solo explore, I bottled and didn't take any unecessary risks. 


An attempt at drama. Notice the family crest above what was the main entrance.













The crest/coat of arms is that of the Guest family. I wonder if they originally built the farm, as at one time they owned the Dowlais ironworks at Merthyr. 






The farmhouse was up for auction recently, but was withdrawn.






Possibly the remains of the ty-bach (little house). 






Water storage, perhaps?






This looked like it could have been the kitchen and pantry.






Around at the side of the building, this was probably the farm shop where the dairy products were sold.












Bedroom areas.












 Keep Out





That's it for now. A few more pics here


----------



## Krypton (Oct 28, 2009)

GWYCH!!


----------



## Flexible (Oct 28, 2009)

Diolch. 

Although I'm not a Welsh-speaker.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 28, 2009)

Wagg P.M sent Bud! That farm really is something else. What do you like about it Wagg?


----------



## jezamon (Nov 1, 2009)

very cool...would love to go here!


----------

